# Estações Meteorológicas - Qual Comprar



## Filipe Silva (12 Abr 2017 às 20:24)

Boa Tarde,

Antes de mais gostaria de me apresentar, sou Filipe Silva de Loures, um completo leigo na matéria  moro em uma casa com um pouco de terreno e jardim e sempre pensei de como gostaria de ter uma estação meteorológica que me desse algumas informações mais precisas que não a simples consulta no e passo a citar Iphone de como vai estar o tempo no presente e nos próximos dias... tenho tentado procurar qual a melhor solução para mim, mas entre tanta oferta já estou confuso, por isso decidi recorrer ao forum para que se possível me tentem ajudar.

Não sei se é possível o que vou descrever em baixo, mas na minha óptica de utilizador gostaria de ter uma estação que me disponibiliza-se, alem das "habituais" informações, as seguintes:

- Possibilidade de ter mais que um sensor para interior, para ter na estação a informação da temperatura e humidade de outras divisões da casa, tal como por exemplo o meu quarto, o quarto das crianças, a cozinha ou o wc (apenas exemplos).

- Possibilidade de aceder remotamente a estação para que quando estou fora saber a temperatura que está dentro de casa e se por exemplo chove ou não, para programar a rega automática (apenas exemplos).

Desde já o meu muito obrigado pela atenção e ajuda.
Filipe Silva


----------

